# Buon anno al gentil sesso



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2018)

I migliori auguri


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2018)

*...*

Uhm.... Un po' troppo "immaginato"

Preferisco da sempre penetrare la normalità anziché arrampicarmi sugli "immaginari".. 

Buon anno eh..?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Uhm.... Un po' troppo "immaginato"
> 
> Preferisco da sempre penetrare la normalità anziché arrampicarmi sugli "immaginari"..
> 
> Buon anno eh..?


un po di eccesso  fa bene. Comunque  .......aspetto prima o poi un altro commento. Io ho fatto caso a un deficit


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> un po di eccesso  fa bene. Comunque  .......aspetto prima o poi un altro commento. Io ho fatto caso a un deficit


Ehm...

E' sorto un po' di dubbio pure a me, però dati i restanti muscoli credo semplicemente che non sia altrettanto palestrato, ma pure sempre nella norma.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2018)

Grazie per gli auguri !!! Auguri anche da parte mia!!
La foto la giro a qualche amico gay ..magari gradisce


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Grazie per gli auguri !!! Auguri anche da parte mia!!
> La foto la giro a qualche amico gay ..magari gradisce


ne ho cercate per accontentarti, ma niente il tuo target non tira, sul web


----------



## Fiammetta (1 Gennaio 2018)

e comunque buon anno


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I migliori auguri View attachment 13421



Manca qualcosa o  sbaglio?

Pero'  non amo i palestrati. 

Buon anno.


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ne ho cercate per accontentarti, ma niente il tuo target non tira, sul web


Ahah
Eh lo so
Grazie del pensiero comunque


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Manca qualcosa o  sbaglio?
> 
> Pero'  non amo i palestrati.
> 
> Buon anno.


peggio è nascosto sotto il francobollo:rotfl: auguri!!


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> peggio è nascosto sotto il francobollo:rotfl: auguri!!


Povero.  O lo ha nascosto di proposito per farci fare certi conti ahahahah


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> peggio è nascosto sotto il francobollo:rotfl: auguri!!


E tu pensa come è buffo il mondo..
che se invece di nascondere quello , nascondeva la faccia a biscaro che si ritrova, ci faceva perfino migliore figura


----------



## Nocciola (1 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E tu pensa come è buffo il mondo..
> che se invece di nascondere quello , nascondeva la faccia a biscaro che si ritrova, ci faceva perfino migliore figura


Quoto ahahah


----------



## Foglia (1 Gennaio 2018)

Beh vabbè....

Così palestrati non sono il massimo neanche per me. Però mica e' da buttare, eh


----------



## Skorpio (1 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh vabbè....
> 
> Così palestrati non sono il massimo neanche per me. Però mica e' da buttare, eh


Io non penso proprio sia da buttare, intendiamoci.. 

Penso pero' che abbia la faccia a biscaro, che ce la può avere benissimo anche uno super bono/bona

Non è che se sei bono/bona hai diritto allo sconto su altro

Prendi la Parietti.. per dire.. o la Lecciso o la Impacciatore

Mica sono da buttare.. ma proprio per nulla!

ma la.faccia a biscaro ce l'hanno pure loro 

Opinione mia.. tendo a precisare


----------



## disincantata (1 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh vabbè....
> 
> Così palestrati non sono il massimo neanche per me. Però mica e' da buttare, eh



No, pero'   mi fa un po' impressione, con uno così  discutici in certi  frangenti....vince lui.  Troppi muscoli. 

Sto guardando ballare Bolle,  gran bel fisico, 42 anni, un mito, instancabile, cco la giusta proporzione, peccato sia riservato ad 'altro', la voce non mi piace, unico difetto. Mica toccano  solo a noi comuni mortali.


Su rete 4 Via col vento.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non penso proprio sia da buttare, intendiamoci..
> 
> Penso pero' che abbia la faccia a biscaro, che ce la può avere benissimo anche uno super bono/bona
> 
> ...


Da bischero equivale a da pirla? 

Io non penso che sia da buttare. Sicuramebte é un bel ragazzo che può piacere. Per me é tutto tranne che maschio.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E tu pensa come è buffo il mondo..
> che se invece di nascondere quello , nascondeva la faccia a biscaro che si ritrova, ci faceva perfino migliore figura


 chissà. Magari è stato meglio non svelare ciò che il francobollo nasconde.Miccia piccola


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

disincantata ha detto:


> Povero.  O lo ha nascosto di proposito per farci fare certi conti ahahahah


mi sono distratta guardando il bollo. Ho fatto le proporzioni col resto, mi sono proprio persa:rotfl: è alla fine l'ho postato perché nell'insieme è attraente. Ma il dubbio rimane


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Beh vabbè....
> 
> Così palestrati non sono il massimo neanche per me. Però mica e' da buttare, eh


 La sua figura la fa, non dare retta a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che smonterebbe anche Sean Connery 

 [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che dici?


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da bischero equivale a da pirla?
> 
> Io non penso che sia da buttare. Sicuramebte é un bel ragazzo che può piacere. Per me é tutto tranne che maschio.


Più o meno credo che come idea di concetto siamo lì 

Beh.. ci son varie tipologie di faccia a biscaro

Quella di questo ragazzo, per me, è la faccia a biscaro di quello che ti guarda con l'unico interesse verso di te incentrato a vedere l'effetto che fa su di te l'averlo di fronte.

In pratica uno sguardo totalmente privo di interesse verso il mondo, fatta eccezione il vedere come il.mondo "risponde" alla sua presenza


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La sua figura la fa, non dare retta a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che smonterebbe anche Sean Connery View attachment 13423
> 
> [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che dici?


Finalmente un maschio vero..
Meglio lui a 80 anni che il tipo in posizione femminile che hai postato ahahah


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Più o meno credo che come idea di concetto siamo lì
> 
> Beh.. ci son varie tipologie di faccia a biscaro
> 
> ...


Pensa se percepisce l’effetto che fa su di me poverino ahahah


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La sua figura la fa, non dare retta a [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION] che smonterebbe anche Sean Connery View attachment 13423
> 
> [MENTION=3188]Nocciola[/MENTION] che dici?


Io smonto tutto volendo.. perché tutto è smontabile 

Ma vuoi mettere lo sguardo luminoso e attento di un lui che ti guarda così?

Direi a occhio e croce che se fossi una donna ce ne vorrebbero 2 container pieni di quell'altro, per provare a farne uno cosi...

Ma i gusti son gusti, eh...?

Nessuna si senta offesa.. si fa per commentare..


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Pensa se percepisce l’effetto che fa su di me poverino ahahah


Si gira a guardare quella dopo

Ci son persone che, come a volte chi viene a scrivere qui, si aspettano dal "mondo" esattamente certe risposte

E se quelle risposte precise non arrivano, si girano di là.

Non hanno struttura per ascoltare risposte diverse da quelle che si aspettano, preferiscono stare con chi gli da le risposte che vogliono sentirsi dare


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2018)

azzz state disquisire sui massimi sistemi del palestrato :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Finalmente un maschio vero..
> Meglio lui a 80 anni che il tipo in posizione femminile che hai postato ahahah


E poi qui si legge di qualcuno che entra e si sconvolge che la moglie si sia invaghita di un "vecchio"

Non per nulla l'attrazione non ti viene leggendo il codice fiscale di una persona.. e nemmeno leggendo la scheda degli esercizi che fa in palestra


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2018)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> azzz state disquisire sui massimi sistemi del palestrato :rotfl:


Buongiorno 

Disquisisci anche tu, ovvía.. :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> E poi qui si legge di qualcuno che entra e si sconvolge che la moglie si sia invaghita di un "vecchio"
> 
> Non per nulla l'attrazione non ti viene leggendo il codice fiscale di una persona.. e nemmeno leggendo la scheda degli esercizi che fa in palestra


questo e' vero


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> La sua figura la fa, non dare retta a @_Skorpio_ che smonterebbe anche Sean Connery View attachment 13423
> 
> @_Nocciola_ che dici?


lo stagionato può essere una soluzione non di comodo  ma ha un suo valore non per i soldi , è cosa rara ma ci sono degli esempi di gente comune che lo provano


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io smonto tutto volendo.. perché tutto è smontabile Ma vuoi mettere lo sguardo luminoso e attento di un lui che ti guarda così?Direi a occhio e croce che se fossi una donna ce ne vorrebbero 2 container pieni di quell'altro, per provare a farne uno cosi...Ma i gusti son gusti, eh...?Nessuna si senta offesa.. si fa per commentare..


 ho postato lui il mitico Sean, proprio per ila suo fascino. Trasmette non poco.....Lo preferisco da maturo che non da giovane. Vedi Tu!!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> lo stagionato può essere una soluzione non di comodo  ma ha un suo valore non per i soldi , è cosa rara ma ci sono degli esempi di gente comune che lo provano


Ciao Olo , a me piace moltissimo da maturo.
Poi nei ruoli che gli hanno sempre dato, deciso, carismatico.......


----------



## ologramma (2 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ciao Olo , a me piace moltissimo da maturo.
> Poi nei ruoli che gli hanno sempre dato, deciso, carismatico.......


Lo so vedi il mio avatar anche se è più grande di me ha un suo fascino , scelsi questo perchè mi ricordava il film sul tradimento di sua moglie :https://www.comingsoon.it/film/destini-incrociati/3340/scheda/.
scoperto dopo un incidente aereo visto una infinità di volte mi appassiona la vicenda nei vari dialoghi e situazioni.


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2018)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ciao Olo , a me piace moltissimo da maturo.
> Poi nei ruoli che gli hanno sempre dato, deciso, carismatico.......


Appunto, dico...

E mettiamo pure da parte il personaggio da un lato, e l'aspetto fisico dall'altro, ma...

Una donna guardata dallo sguardo del primo o dallo sguardo del secondo come può non avere tutt'altro brivido, dico io...

Che il primo che hai postato, tra un paio di anni, se gli va di culo, gli danno 30 euro a serata per fare un balletto in mutande in un locale di pensionate arrapate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Appunto, dico...
> 
> E mettiamo pure da parte il personaggio da un lato, e l'aspetto fisico dall'altro, ma...
> 
> ...


se vedessi alcune che conosco, frequentano si posti del genere, con tizi del genere.

Essere guardate da uno sguardo simile, carissimo, apre le porte del paradiso


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io non penso proprio sia da buttare, intendiamoci..
> 
> Penso pero' che abbia la faccia a biscaro, che ce la può avere benissimo anche uno super bono/bona
> 
> ...


Vabbè. Magari ce lo hanno anche messo, lì in posa, ignudo e con la sua faccia a biscaro


----------



## Skorpio (2 Gennaio 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Vabbè. Magari ce lo hanno anche messo, lì in posa, ignudo e con la sua faccia a biscaro


Ma come lo difendi poverino.. :rotfl:

Non te lo tocco più, dai..  :rotfl:

"Bello lui.. bello!.. si vede che deve essere proprio un uomo meraviglioso, oltre che un bel ragazzo.."

(Va bene così? ) :carneval:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (2 Gennaio 2018)

*il mio sogno erotico ( ma la sposerei domani!) è lei....*


----------



## Foglia (2 Gennaio 2018)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ma come lo difendi poverino.. :rotfl:
> 
> Non te lo tocco più, dai..  :rotfl:
> 
> ...




:bleble:

Non capisci la mia sensibilità.


----------



## Brunetta (2 Gennaio 2018)

*Rifacciamoci*


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2018)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Da bischero equivale a da pirla?
> 
> Io non penso che sia da buttare. Sicuramebte é un bel ragazzo che può piacere. Per me é tutto tranne che maschio.


A me non piace proprio.

Mi fa lo stesso effetto di un cesto di verdura. 

D’altronde impossibile incontrare i gusti di tutte


----------



## Lostris (2 Gennaio 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> View attachment 13425


Oh.
si comincia a ragionare.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Gennaio 2018)

Anche Wolverine...


----------

